# A Little Nap During the Service



## bookslover (May 13, 2007)

Have you ever nodded off during the pastoral prayer, or during any other part of the service? Come on, be honest!


----------



## Dagmire (May 13, 2007)

If I'm feeling tired during the service, I just get up and get a cup of water or coffee and stand outside the door of the sanctuary sipping and looking out the window.


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Have you ever nodded off during the pastoral prayer, or during any other part of the service? Come on, be honest!



And may we see your vote Mr. Van Winkle?


----------



## bookslover (May 13, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> And may we see your vote Mr. Van Winkle?



Van Winkle...sounds like a Dutchman! They _never_ fall asleep in church!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2007)

I think he fell asleep after a party and simply didn't make it to church for the next 70some years.


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

Who are the 5th ammendment pansies who don't have the guts to own up to falling asleep?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2007)

Bill, that's like asking "who did you vote for" in the Presidential elections...


----------



## edb19 (May 13, 2007)

I have, but I'm blaming it on my meds. (I'm on some medications that really mess with my sleep pattern and often leave me up all night - so sometimes sitting quietly in church I become aware of how tired I am and my lack of sleep catches up with me).


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Coram Deo (May 13, 2007)

Mr. Brown,

I am one of the so called "pansies" who didn't have the guts.... But I have good sound excuse.....

I too am blaming my meds, since I take mega doses of Percocet, Codaine, and interparsed with Tramadol plus Noratriplyn, bone growth harmones, Toradol injections, etc...

In addition to all the meds, we travel more then an hour and half to church every Sabbath...

Anyway, I have the guts to own up, but I chose the 5th ammendment because I thought it was a really funny answer.... but I admit it has mostly been during the pastoral prayer, and once in a blue moon in the middle of the sermon.

Thank You Very Much,

Michael the so called "Pansy"





BaptistInCrisis said:


> Who are the 5th ammendment pansies who don't have the guts to own up to falling asleep?


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Bill, that's like asking "who did you vote for" in the Presidential elections...



I forgot to add my  to my post. I meant it in a strictly humorous way. I didn't mean to offend. I apologize if my post did offend.


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


>



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

I know this wouldn't be proper, but I would love to mess with the heads of those who fall asleep during the worship service. Just once I would like to have everyone go silent on cue and then walk out of the sanctuary quietly. Then we'd have someone put clothes on the chairs and an empty suit up at the pulpit. When the person wakes up they'll have an eschatological crisis!


----------



## polemic_turtle (May 13, 2007)

Occasionally(like today), I didn't get enough sleep last night and I felt very dull during services. It doesn't happen very often these days, thankfully.


----------



## Dagmire (May 13, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I know this wouldn't be proper, but I would love to mess with the heads of those who fall asleep during the worship service. Just once I would like to have everyone go silent on cue and then walk out of the sanctuary quietly. Then we'd have someone put clothes on the chairs and an empty suit up at the pulpit. When the person wakes up they'll have an eschatological crisis!





That's horrible.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 13, 2007)

Occasionally a problem, but in my former church we had a solution; get up and walk to the back of the church if it will help you stay awake and pay attention. Of course, in the old days, a deacon would have come by and poked you with a stick.


----------



## Ivan (May 13, 2007)

I have never dozed during the service. Maybe because I'm the pastor. Something unbecoming about a pastor falling asleep during the worship service. I suppose it has happened.......


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 13, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I have never dozed during the service. Maybe because I'm the pastor. Something unbecoming about a pastor falling asleep during the worship service. I suppose it has happened.......



I nearly witnessed it happen when I was a seminary student. On a Sunday evening my wife and I attended a Presbyterian church somewhere in Toronto. The church had a guest preacher: their seminary's preaching professor. I kid you not: he yawned intermittently through his entire sermon.  

It reminds me of a little ditty from Spurgeon: 

It is an ill case when the preacher
'Leaves his hearers perplex'd --
Twixt the two to determine:
"Watch and pray," says the text,
"Go to sleep," says the sermon.'"


----------



## Davidius (May 13, 2007)

I have to admit that long pastoral prayers are very new to me. Several times I have found myself nodding off or just allowing my mind to wander. I'm ashamed to admit it but it's the truth. Before joining the RPCNA I was in churches where we had lots of loud music, short prayers, and the people sitting nearby shouting "Amen" in your ear who would keep you alert. I'm interested in getting Richard Steele's book "Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship."


----------



## Kristine with a K (May 14, 2007)

One of the things I dislike about my church is that weekly announcements are given after the first hymn, before the reading of the word. Apparently I'm not all the way "into" the service yet at that point, because that's when my attention drifts away into La-La-Land. I'm not sleeping, but I'm not paying attention, either. And, yes, I admit that I have nodded off during the pastoral prayer.


----------



## bookslover (May 14, 2007)

Kristine with a K said:


> One of the things I dislike about my church is that weekly announcements are given after the first hymn, before the reading of the word. Apparently I'm not all the way "into" the service yet at that point, because that's when my attention drifts away into La-La-Land. I'm not sleeping, but I'm not paying attention, either. And, yes, I admit that I have nodded off during the pastoral prayer.



Ah, always good to see a quotation from Alexander Maclaren (after your signature). Sometimes I think I'm the only one who knows who he is.


----------



## tellville (May 14, 2007)

When I was in college my friend nodded off during a lecture. His buddy beside him nudged him and told him the Prof wanted him to pray (our classes a lot of times would either end or begin with a prayer). So my friend starts praying out loud. Unfortunately, the Prof was still giving his lecture at the same time.  

I've never seen so many people laugh so hard for so long.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

tellville said:


> When I was in college my friend nodded off during a lecture. His buddy beside him nudged him and told him the Prof wanted him to pray (our classes a lot of times would either end or begin with a prayer). So my friend starts praying out loud. Unfortunately, the Prof was still giving his lecture at the same time.
> 
> I've never seen so many people laugh so hard for so long.



 That's nasty. Something that I would do to someone. I love it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2007)

David, we're going through the same book.

I've voted the 5th to be funny. As a mother, there are many times that I don't get the sleep that I should (been working hard on getting it in on the nights I can...but occasionally a fever or such will happen and I'm up all night with a little one). On those mornings, I will have trouble keeping my eyes open, but I've learned to keep my ears open. Yes, I've dozed, but I've continued to listen. I feel bad about it...but it does happen.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2007)

Rarely. In my own defense I will say that they often run to 25 minutes.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 14, 2007)

I think it's just inevitable that right in the middle of hearing something important of even typing something that youcduhwh; ;fkhfffnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## govols (May 14, 2007)

I wouldn't dare fall asleep during a sermon!

I say this because I am one of those who will fall over on the floor asleep (when I sleep I am out) or will wake up and exclaim something that might be embarassing.

Therefore, I make every effort to not fall asleep during service.


----------



## Ivan (May 14, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Ah, always good to see a quotation from Alexander Maclaren (after your signature). Sometimes I think I'm the only one who knows who he is.



I know Maclaren...I was introduced to his works by my college pastor (circa 1975) and I have the set too. Not Calvinist per se, but a good preacher and a Baptist to boot!


----------



## Ivan (May 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I think it's just inevitable that right in the middle of hearing something important of even typing something that youcduhwh; ;fkhfffnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



You still sleeping, Bob? WAKE UP! It's time to go to work!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I think it's just inevitable that right in the middle of hearing something important of even typing something that youcduhwh; ;fkhfffnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Now THAT was funny!


----------



## Ivan (May 14, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> And sometimes on special music in baptist churches my mind has wandered wide.



AHEM!! Caught me there. I'm not big on any kind of music in worship. I'm always wanting to get to the Word. Preach the Word!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2007)

Richard Steele's book is a classic and very much worth reading and putting into practice (writing this to myself above all).

My hero, Stonewall Jackson, had a problem with sleeping in worship.

Daniel Harvey Hill, _The Real Stonewall Jackson_:



> When Jackson first came to the Virginia Military Institute he was a dyspeptic and something of a hypochondriac. His health was bad, but he imagined that he had many more ailments than he really did have. He had been at a water-cure establishment in the North, and the prescription had been given him to live on stale bread and buttermilk, and to wear a wet shirt next his body. He followed these directions for more than a year after coming to Lexington. Boarding at a public hotel, these peculiarities attracted much attention, and he was much laughed at by the rude and coarse. But he bore all their jests with patience, and pursued his plan unmoved by their laughter. In like manner he carried out strictly the direction to go to bed at nine o'clock. If that hour caught him at a party, a lecture, a religious exercise, or any other place, he invariably left. His dyspepsia caused drowsiness, and he often went to sleep in conversation with a friend, and invariably, without exception, went to sleep in church. I have seen his head bowed down to his very knees during a good part of the sermon. He always heard the text of our good pastor, the Rev. Dr. White, and a few of his opening sentences. But after that all was lost.
> 
> I remember a witticism at his expense which caused a good deal of amusement. The faculty of the two colleges was specially invited to attend the lecture of a celebrated mesmerist. Many of the citizens of the town were also present. The lecturer, after doing some surprising things, wished to try his hand upon one of the professors. Major Jackson went forward to the stage, but his will was too strong for that of the mesmerizer, and the operator failed to affect him. The operator showed so much chagrin and mortification at his failure that the audience became very much amused, and their fun ran over when a witty daughter of Governor McDowell said in a stage whisper, "No one can put Major Jackson to sleep but the Rev. Dr. White!" I believe that Jackson never entirely overcame this drowsiness in church, though in military service his health improved, and drowsiness wore off to some extent.



_Sidelights and Lighter Sides of the War Between the States: A Feast of History in Small Bites Cooked Up by Ralph Green, Past Commander-in-Chief Sons of Confederate Veterans_:



> Stonewall Jackson was a regular visitor to Dr. Moses Hoge's Second Presbyterian Church in Richmond, but Jackson quite regularly went to sleep when Dr. Hoge started his sermon. It was once suggested that a tablet should be erected at the church to say : Stonewall Jackson slept here.



Being sleepy in worship is common to most, if not all. This is why our Lord said, "Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak." (Matt. 26.41) There are many reasons why we are afflicted so, and mothers know best of all how children have a tendency to get sick and/or not sleep all the way through a Saturday night. But as much as we can we should all try to get the rest that our bodies need, especially the night before the Lord's Day. 

Thomas Watson and John Willison are among those who have given good counsel to Christians to take seriously this issue and make every effort to guard against this temptation.

Thomas Watson, _A Body of Divinity_:



> [2] Take heed of drowsiness in hearing. Drowsiness shows much irreverence. How lively are many when they are about the world, but in the worship of God how drowsy, as if the devil had given them opium to make them sleep! A drowsy feeling here is very sinful. Are you not in prayer asking pardon of sin? Will the prisoner fall asleep when he is begging pardon? In the preaching of the word, is not the bread of life broken to you? and will a man fall asleep over his food? Which is worse, to stay from a sermon, or sleep at a sermon? While you slept, perhaps the truth was delivered which might have converted your souls. Besides, sleeping is very offensive in a holy assembly; it not only grieves the Spirit of God, but makes the hearts of the righteous sad. Ezek 13:22. It troubles them to see any show such contempt of God and his worship; to see them busy in the shop, but drowsy in the temple. Therefore, as Christ said, 'Could ye not watch one hour?' so, can ye not wake one hour? Matt 26:40. I deny not but a child of God may sometimes, through weakness and indisposition of body, drop asleep at a sermon, but not voluntarily or ordinarily. The sun may be in an eclipse, but not often. If sleeping be customary and allowed, it is a very bad sign, and a profanation of the ordinance. A good remedy against drowsiness is to use a spare diet upon the Sabbath. Such as indulge their appetite too much on a Sabbath, are fitter to sleep on a couch than pray in the temple. That you may throw off distracting thoughts and drowsiness on the Lord's-day, and may hear the word with reverend attention, consider -
> 
> (1) It is God that speaks to us in his word; therefore the preaching of the word is called the 'breath of his lips.' Isa 11:4. Christ is said now to speak to us 'from heaven,' as a king speaks in his ambassador. Heb 12:25. Ministers are but pipes and organs, it is the Spirit of the living God that breathes in them. When we come to the word, we should think within ourselves, God is speaking in this preacher. The Thessalonians heard the word Paul preached, as if God himself had spoken unto them. 'When ye received the word of God, which ye heard of us, ye received it not as the word of men, but (as it is in truth) the word of God.' 1 Thess 2:13. When Samuel knew it was the Lord that spake to him, he lent his ear. 1 Sam 3:10. If we do not regard God when he speaks to us, he will not regard us when we pray to him.
> 
> ...



John Willison, _A Treatise Concerning the Sanctification of, and Meditations on, the Lord's Day_:



> 10. Sleeping or drowsiness in time of divine service, is a profanation of the Lord's day, and hinders our profiting by the ordinances: Therefore guard against it. Many are watchful enough about the devil's service ; they can spend whole nights in drinking, gaming, &c. without sleep; but cannot hold up their eyes half an hour in hearing a sermon. Consider what an evil custom this is, you who are chargeable with it, and reform it. How ridiculous were it for a man that came to the market to buy provision for himself and his family, to fall asleep in the market-place, and so miss his errand ! Do you not come on the Sabbath, which is heaven's market-day, to the ordinances to get provision for your souls ? and will you fall asleep in the time of the market, and so go home empty ? What do you know but, while you slept, that truth was delivered that might have saved your souls ? Will a man fall asleep at his food ? and yet you sleep while the bread of life is breaking to you, and the waters of life are running by you. How sad is it, that the soul s rnouth should at this time bf clothed with drowsiness and sleep, that it cannot receive one crumb or drop ! O how would a damned soul prize the opportunity that you sleep away ! Remember it will not always last with you, the Sabbath and sermon will quickly come that will be your last; and who knows but this or the next may be it ? If you thought you were going straight from the church to God's tribunal, would you not be more watchful in hearing? There is none can assure you but it may be so. However that be, I can assure you, you must shortly answer for every sermon you are present at. God will ask, Where are the fruits of so many sermons ? It will be a fearful item in your accounts, So many sermons slept away. How will you answer for it ?
> 
> Again, consider how provoking this practice is to God. Would not a prince be displeased with a subject, it he should fall asleep while ht is speaking to him ? Would not a judge be angry with a criminal, if he should sleep when he were about to pronounce his sentence ? And have you not to do with the "King of king," and "Judge of the world," while you are hearing the word? Is not your life at the stake when you are hearing it? according to that word in Deut. xxxii. 46, 47. "Set your hearts unto all the words which I testify among you this day; for it is not a vain thing for you: because it is your life." Remember what befel Eutychus when he slept in time of sermon, Acts xx.; it almost cost him his life. God made him a monument of displeasure, for a warning to all sleepers : he got a sad fall, but you may get a worse; he fell to the ground, but you may fall to the lowest hell, and there you will not get a Paul to take you up, as he got. Your sin is more aggravated than his : it was midnight when he slept, but you sleep at mid-day; Paul had preached several hours, but half an hour and less puts you asleep. You have cause to fear, lest God make you a monument of his wrath, or that he say, Sleep on, till the flames of hell awake you. It is truly a wonder how any can sleep at the worship of God, either in the church or family, and not dream of hell-fire in their sleep; for their danger is greater than they are aware of; Satan is very busy at such a time. While you sleep, he successfully sows his tares, Mat. xiii. 25. Your sleeping-time is a seed-time for the devil, and a spring-time for lusts.
> 
> If you would remedy this evil, strive and wrestle against it, and pray for help to do it. Go timeously to bed on Saturday's night, and see that you be temperate through the week ; for they that wake much in the ale-house will be fair to sleep in the church.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 14, 2007)

My all time favoritist Mr. Bean episode. Classic comedy.

[video=youtube;xUniFpU0rQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUniFpU0rQA[/video]


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2007)

I was in a church service once where the asst. pastor, who was sitting up front facing the congregation fell asleep during the sermon. The senior pastor was preaching and I think everybody was paying more attention to the snoozing pastor than the sermon. We were waiting for him to fall out of the chair....now that would have been something!


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> According to the regulative principle of worship we do have instances of sleeping in church in the NT........err....not normative or commanded, but one instance is there....
> 
> 
> 
> It does say in Corinthians that NOT ALL WILL SLEEP!


----------



## puritan lad (May 14, 2007)

Even Worse...

I used to work swing shift as a young man and a new Christian. I once got off work at 3:00 AM on Sunday Morning, yet was determined to go to church. I fell asleep during the sermon, and, according to some reports, commenced to snoring loudly. They woke me up when the service was over so that I could go home...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 14, 2007)

I've come close a few times, but never have.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 14, 2007)

It's a fair cop. I admit I've fallen asleep in church. Not ever durring the Pastoral prayer though. Usually durring a particullarly dry sermon.

 

(Ducks to dodge the wet noodle. )


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 15, 2007)

I confess that I fell asleep Sunday morning during the sermon. I can tell you the text but I haven't a clue what the sermon was about. I blame a poor night's sleep and having nothing to write on. I can only hope the pastor can't see the front row of the balcony or else he thought I was very contemplative and prayerful.
After a good afternoon nap I was wide awake in the evening service!


----------

